# my guppy 10 gal tank



## redchigh

sorry for the low res images. Im planning on getting more plants soon, but here's what i have for now.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Wow, you have lots and lots of guppys! I like the plants, post some pics when you get more.


----------



## redchigh

I do have a lot, but not as many as it appears- They saw me by the tank and throught it was feeding time. The little buggers wouldn't pose for the photo. 

I put a bid on aquabid for a plant package for a 30 gal long tank (since I have two tens and don't mind a jungle) If I win I'll have more photos as soon asthey settle in.


----------



## philipboucharddavies

Nice tank, I love guppys and live bearers in genera!

Phil


----------



## welshboy

God there are a load there. I love the males with their colures on their tails.Mark


----------



## redchigh

I got my plants in about a month ago, so now I'm just waiting to borrow a good camera.
In a month I've sold over a dozen guppies and purchased 6 ghost shrimp, 2 platies and 2 mollies. 1 molly died last week though. Ah well.


----------



## junosama

Pretty cool tank an you get us some better pictures maybe a wide shot.


----------

